# Cornish Crispa



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone got a contact number for them , am still waiting on my order and they havent bothered to respond to my email.
Thanks


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

rachy said:


> Anyone got a contact number for them , am still waiting on my order and they havent bothered to respond to my email.
> Thanks


i phoned them about an order i placed last week, was asked to email order id to them for them to send me tracking number, no email from them so i phoned them again today, they forgot and are at a show so cant do anything till monday if they remember, i bet they didn't forget to bank my money!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

i emailed them last week no reply... will take my business elsewhere


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Thery use a computer to send emails, it's a real pain.

Phone: 07765072999

Good luck! :lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

strange that ive used cornish crispa on numerous occasions and have never had any problems:smile:


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

twodogs said:


> strange that ive used cornish crispa on numerous occasions and have never had any problems:smile:


i know a lot of people that have used them often and not had a problem, this is the first time i have used them and i honestly think it will be the last. not to happy with the service, you think you are saving money using firms like this but i didnt get what i needed so had to go and buy them from the local expensive outlet, so when i add the price i have paid C.C. what i thought was going to be cheap turned out to be really expensive


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

dnarra said:


> i know a lot of people that have used them often and not had a problem, this is the first time i have used them and i honestly think it will be the last. not to happy with the service, you think you are saving money using firms like this but i didnt get what i needed so had to go and buy them from the local expensive outlet, so when i add the price i have paid C.C. what i thought was going to be cheap turned out to be really expensive


perhaps this is a one off i ordered some more hatchling tubs on saturday night and they arrived yesterday.....have a word with them im sure summatt can be sorted


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

ive used them from ebay & had no probs at all ,
also i met some of them at york AES ? & tbh they were very helpful


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

received items this morning but still no email that was promised to me over the phone, no more bussiness from me:naughty:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ordered through eBay on Wednesday evening and my item arrived this morning, then I came home for lunch to find an email _apologising for the delay in despatching my order!_ How much faster could they have sent it?
2 days delivery is what I've come to expect from them, the longest I've ever had to wait was 3 days when I ordered on a Friday night and delivery was Monday.
Odd though how some of us have nothing but good service from them yet others seem to have nothing but trouble.


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

Graham said:


> Ordered through eBay on Wednesday evening and my item arrived this morning, then I came home for lunch to find an email _apologising for the delay in despatching my order!_ How much faster could they have sent it?
> 2 days delivery is what I've come to expect from them, the longest I've ever had to wait was 3 days when I ordered on a Friday night and delivery was Monday.
> Odd though how some of us have nothing but good service from them yet others seem to have nothing but trouble.


must just be the likes of me and rachy then i ordered on the 05th april and just got my stuff, 15days not an impressive service especially when i phoned them twice and both times i was told i would be sent an email with the royal mail consignment number to track the delivery, still not had the email, their loss as i and others i know will be spending their money elsewhere, its not so much the delivery its the fact they cant keep their word:-x . how long does it take to send an email when you promise to do it twice?


----------

